# New Expat in Castelldefels, Barcelona



## foxdruid (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All

I and my family are freshly arrived in Castelldefels having relocated with my employer.
I was wondering if there are any other Brits interested in meeting up to share tips and hints?

Thanks,


Simon.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

foxdruid said:


> Hi All
> 
> I and my family are freshly arrived in Castelldefels having relocated with my employer.
> I was wondering if there are any other Brits interested in meeting up to share tips and hints?
> ...


Where's that?


----------



## foxdruid (Apr 29, 2012)

It's south west of Barcelona.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

foxdruid said:


> It's south west of Barcelona.


In response to your original post - sorry can't help I'm in the middle of Andalucía. 

The trouble is in Spain there are so many places with strange names, many of them duplicated, (e.g. there are about 50 Alcalás and you need the rest of the name to specify which and even then, unless you know, there is no indication of where it is in these over ½million sq. km)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

but we do have one or two posters who live in the Barcelona area who I'm sure will offer you tips and advise. I've added Barcelona to the title so that you'll get more replies

Jo xx


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> In response to your original post - sorry can't help I'm in the middle of Andalucía.
> 
> The trouble is in Spain there are so many places with strange names, many of them duplicated, (e.g. there are about 50 Alcalás and you need the rest of the name to specify which and even then, unless you know, there is no indication of where it is in these over ½million sq. km)


To be fair, Castelldefels is pretty well-known. I'd heard of it before I even moved to Spain and AFAIK it's the only town with that name.


----------

